# Mouse Stutters, Sound Tears, Performance Drops



## varn (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello everybody,
What my system is:
Acer VN7-791G Gaming Notebook
Specs:
Intel Core i5 4210H
GTX 860M 2GB
8GB 1600 MHz DDR3
750GB 5400RPM SATA

What my problems are:

- 10-20 minutes after I start up my PC, my mouse cursor starts stuttering. It just teleports from place to place, or just plain freezes. Touchpad does the same thing. Also, it doesn't matter if I'm just browsing or running an app.

- During this "stutter phase", as I call it, if I'm watching or playing anything I hear very loud sound tears from the lap top. These tears stop as soon as I take my hands off the mouse.

- Also during this phase: If I'm playing a game, my frame rate drops to unplayable levels when I'm touching the mouse, it reverts back to perfect fps as soon as I stop messing with the mouse. Same thing happen with videos, they slow down and cause disgusting sound tears when I touch the mouse, and revert back to normal after I leave it alone.

What I have tried:
- Updated my chipset drivers.
- Updated my GPU drives.
- Updated my mouse drivers.
- Switched mouses.
- Ran a disk scan using cmd.
- Closed a bunch of unnecessary programs and tasks during gaming.
- Set Windows Updates to manual for some reason.
- Found out that nVidia ShadowPlay was marked "running" and closed it.
- Shut my anti-virus programs down.

Heat under load is at acceptable levels. I'm also using a cooling pad.

The problem started a few days ago, all of a sudden, leading me to believe that it was caused by a Windows Update, or a bad driver, I am just unable to pinpoint it.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If the issue happened a few days ago, you may want to do a system restore to the day before this happened.

Have you installed any new software lately?


----------

